# BIL cheating. Need some books for him to read.



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Last weekend my SIL called my husband and told him , his brother asked for a divorce. He is in love with a close family friend. He is not speaking to anyone, would not return phone calls, text or anything. This new love started 2 mths ago, when he did some housework for her.

My SIL called me just now to tell me the story. She is willing to wait it out. Give him space to get his head cleared. He tried to move out yesterday but for some reason stayed. He admitted to sleeping with OW. 

He is coming to visit us next weekend, maybe I can give him some reading materials. You know, just to show him the errors of his way. I don't know, I feel like I have to do something to help. The kids are heartbroken. My husband is out of his element, his SIL is looking to him to guide her. He is looking at me.

I would divorce his as*. But she is going to fight for him. Please give me some book names.

Thanks.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

brooklynAnn said:


> Please give me some book names.
> 
> Thanks.


New York phone directory? Smack him upside the head with it! Maybe knock some sense into him!


But apart from that, all the books in the world won't do a thing if he doesn't want to change.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Haha. I would too but my husband asked me to be nice. Let's see how many minutes that last.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

brooklynAnn said:


> Last weekend my SIL called my husband and told him , his brother asked for a divorce. He is in love with a close family friend. He is not speaking to anyone, would not return phone calls, text or anything. This new love started 2 mths ago, when he did some housework for her.
> 
> My SIL called me just now to tell me the story. She is willing to wait it out. Give him space to get his head cleared. He tried to move out yesterday but for some reason stayed. He admitted to sleeping with OW.
> 
> ...


Have her have an attny write up divorce papers and have him served AT WORK! She doesn't have to file. Have SIL tell EVERYONE that has any influence on him what he is doing. Blow up her Facebook page and send the story to all HER friends. That will cause a lot of conflict and get her SIL going. No time to read books!!!


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

He will not be interested in reading anything unless he is remorseful.

Send the BW some books on doing the 180 and crucifying her loser husband in a divorce.

Have many male relatives lined up when he gets to your house and make him walk the gauntlet.

Tell your sil that patience with a cheating husband will not likely work to win him back.

Swift, confident action has a better chance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh yeah. EXPOSE!!!

Tell her to shine a light on his scummy butt and give him some well earned humiliation.

Affairs are not as much fun in the light/open.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

